# Leopard Gecko "confused"



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

The below is from a Snow Raptor male and a Nova female, eyes are not red,
idea's please,



Thanx

Tony


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats,
Hard to tell from pics but I'm thinking 
Eclipse Het Tremper
Or
Enigma Eclipse Het Tremper 
:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Some sort of Tremper based freak.....

If it's Raptor/nova it must be Tremper as well as eclipse, certainly looks enigma.
So my money says nova........


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Some sort of Tremper based freak.....
> 
> If it's Raptor/nova it must be Tremper as well as eclipse, certainly looks enigma.
> So my money says nova........


I wasn't thinking albino as it seems to show black pigment :hmm:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

must be if both parents are tremper based morphs?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Some sort of Tremper based freak.....
> 
> If it's Raptor/nova it must be Tremper as well as eclipse, certainly looks enigma.
> So my money says nova........


Mark you do offend me at times :lol2:as you know BRO I'm having a poor season this year so pleased with anything that hatches at the moment :cussing:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonydavo said:


> Mark you do offend me at times :lol2:as you know BRO I'm having a poor season this year so pleased with anything that hatches at the moment :cussing:


Oh you know I love you really......

Anyway if you think you're having it bad then you should see it from where I'm standing ! You post pics of hatchlings like that, but I haven't even seen an egg yet!!!! :censor:

But there is still time yet..:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO, (Dark)-Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.



C4RL said:


> I wasn't thinking albino as it seems to show black pigment :hmm:


Talbino,Balbino and Ralbino are all tyrosinase positive albinos, So they exhibit an inability to complete the synthesis of melanin, 
But can produce other melanin related pigments such as various shades of browns, Greys, & Reds in all shads. 
The dark color your seeing on your leo is dark brown.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

gazz said:


> IMO, (Dark)-Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
> 
> 
> Talbino,Balbino and Ralbino are all tyrosinase positive, So they exhibit an inability to complete the synthesis of melanin,
> ...


Thanks Gazz :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> IMO, (Dark)-Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
> 
> The dark color your seeing on your leo is dark brown.


 
Just going to say the same Tony, I had it with some of my Novas!


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*cooking on low heat????*

_*You must be cooking on low heat Tony??? as both your babies are darker than expected for their morph, as said above your choices here would be....
Raptor, Nova, Mack Raptor, Dreamsickle......
her darker hue makes it very difficult for me to tell which, tis good we have so many 'experts' on here or we'd be doomed with morphing ha!
Whatever she is, she's a pretty little love, sure you're very proud :no1:*_


----------

